# EdMika adapter launch - TS 35mm 2.8 FD - EOS conversion



## ontarian (Dec 5, 2011)

We finally did it. The learning and cost curve was pretty steep but we have a full blown machine shop in my father-in-law's garage now and have our first 15 production parts in hand with 60 being made before we switch our focus to making the updated 0.75mm EdMika EF-FD adapter which will be the rotated 0.5mm FD-EOS design followed by the FL 55mm 1.2 EOS kit, the FD 55mm 1.2 EOS kit, possibly a kit for the floating lens element Aspherical FD 55mm 1.2 and FD 85mm 1.2 lenses. On the drawing board is work on all the fast nFD mount primes up to the 200mm 2.8. The tilt shift EOS kit has just been listed on eBay http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170742432321?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1314

cheers-Ed Mika


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2011)

ontarian said:


> We finally did it. The learning and cost curve was pretty steep but we have a full blown machine shop in my father-in-law's garage now and have our first 15 production parts in hand with 60 being made before we switch our focus to making the updated 0.75mm EdMika EF-FD adapter which will be the rotated 0.5mm FD-EOS design followed by the FL 55mm 1.2 EOS kit, the FD 55mm 1.2 EOS kit, possibly a kit for the floating lens element Aspherical FD 55mm 1.2 and FD 85mm 1.2 lenses. On the drawing board is work on all the fast nFD mount primes up to the 200mm 2.8. The tilt shift EOS kit has just been listed on eBay http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170742432321?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1314
> 
> cheers-Ed Mika



So, do you have a cad-CNC system now? I'm curious, I have no idea as to whether a decent low cost system is available, I've only been around the big dollar units and multi million dollar cad software. I would think that a system for under $10,000 must be around by now


----------



## ontarian (Dec 5, 2011)

We bought a new 3-axis Tormach 770 personal CNC machine for around 11 Grand (http://www.tormach.com/ ). There were several options for 5-6k but none had the reliability and production readiness of the Tormach from what we could gather. As for software, we evaluated some trial versions of several machining programs like surfcam but found we could work well enough writing directly to G-Code. This way quick changes can be made on the fly while tweaking the parts directly in the computer controlling the CNC. Also it was real fun having to insulate the Garage for my father-in-law as the Canadian winter approaches.



AV0H2459.jpg by Ontarian, on Flickr


----------



## ontarian (Dec 12, 2011)

Video of the mount swap is finally up on youtube. cheers -Ed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_--po9ppBdY


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 21, 2011)

A few notes:

The mount swap tool is begging to have a sturdy handle added. Right now, you have to be very careful so that the tool doesn't fall into the lens body and nick the back element. It might be a good idea to insert it and start turning it with the lens on its side, except I'd worry about the inner spring falling somewhere awkward if that was done..

The adapter kit didn't ship with any instructions, so you have to know to search online for them.

I also didn't see the online instructions giving any clues about which way to turn the tool - it's not the sort of procedure where trial and error is advisable.


----------



## ontarian (Dec 23, 2011)

I figured the link to the youtube video showing me doing the conversion and the step by step instructions in the body of the text of the eBay listing was enough. Perhaps I'll consider adding printed instructions but really its not the most environmental friendly thing to do.

I've had discussions with longtime lens conversion specialist Jim Buchanan and am considering recommending his services for some of the lens conversions I am about to launch conversion kits for as they get more and more complicated.



Edwin Herdman said:


> A few notes:
> 
> The mount swap tool is begging to have a sturdy handle added. Right now, you have to be very careful so that the tool doesn't fall into the lens body and nick the back element. It might be a good idea to insert it and start turning it with the lens on its side, except I'd worry about the inner spring falling somewhere awkward if that was done..
> 
> ...


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 24, 2011)

It would be helpful if there was some unmistakable location for all the information. Some of it's here in forums, some is on Youtube, and some is in the fine print of an eBay auction (and I had forgotten that until you mentioned it, so I would be an unhappy camper if I had wasted five minutes searching for it again).

Yes, I was planning on watching the video, but why not just acknowledge that the written instructions erred in not describing which way to turn the tool?

I'm not trying to be a pain, and none of this is fatal to the product - but having all the information collected in one place somewhere would probably even help get awareness of the product out there.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 30, 2012)

i just got my adapter and i have to say it is totally cool to be able to use this 600mm f4.5 lens on my 1d3 and 5d2 
with the precision matte focus screen on the 5d2 manual focus is pretty easy to nail with it


----------

